
In Portugal: Parents Encourage Their Children to Smoke Cigarettes for Epiphany - owens99
https://www.believeitornot.me/bizarre-custom-portugal-parents-encourage-children-smoke-cigarettes-epiphany/
======
kuroguro
Would this even do any harm if it's just once a year? I mean... apart from
possible long-term addiction.

